# No E bike today!



## Mrs M (4 Oct 2020)

Went looking for an e bike today for hubby.
He rides every day but struggles a bit on steep hills do decided to have a look at the e bikes on offer.
Did some research online then went to see what the shops had.
Found a Whyte Hoxton that looked very nice and a perfect fit for hubby, he’s only 5”2’ with a short inside leg.
Put this on our list then tried elsewhere. He found a nice Whyte cyclocross bike but the reach was too long, so back to the other shop.
Bike was taken to the till to process and I noticed a paint chip and scratches on the fork, checked further and same on other side.
The lad that served us called the manager and he said it was an ex demo, (not advertised as such)!
He said they thought the scratches came from when it was unloaded from the van.
Then he said the bike had done x miles, but the electrics had all been replaced, so it was a brand new motor.
Not really an ex demo then, more of a dud.
It was priced at £2499. He said it was already reduced by £500. But would take off a further £150.
The manager then walked away, leaving the other lad.
Not happy this was on the shop floor, displayed as a new bike, with no discount or ex demo notices.
Mr M told the lad he would have bought the bike if it was brand new with no scratches, or had suffered electrical problems but he was not confident about buying a bike that had had these issues.
I am quite annoyed that Mr M almost bought this “new” bike and that the staff only came clean about it’s history when I queried the chip and scratches.
Also the bike was like an XS size but was labelled M (don’t know if it was a kids bike) did ask but didn’t get an answer 
Anyway will just keep looking


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Then he said the bike had done x miles, but the electrics had all been replaced, so it was a brand new motor.


Sounds like BS, smells like BS, I'd say it was certainly BS! Glad you walked away, no need to be spending that kind of money on a problem bike.


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2020)

As far as I can tell, some of them get their money too easily and have no real idea of how a service provision is supposed to work, the manager walking away before the issue was sorted confirmed that. 

Definitely the right decision to walk away and spend your money with someone who at least understands how to deal with customers correctly and the difference between new, old, shop soiled, damaged, ex demonstrators and just a pup. 

There are still a few of them left.


----------



## Saluki (4 Oct 2020)

Have a look at moustache bikes.

lovely dealer in Yattendon, near Reading. Worth the trip.


----------



## RichardB (4 Oct 2020)

Customer buys bike, has numerous electrical problems, returns bike for refund. Customer angry, so shop don't complain about slight damage.

Shop try everything to solve electrical issues, but end up replacing motor. (?? Motors usually very reliable.)

Put bike on shop floor and try to sell it to recoup their losses. 'Forget' to mark it as 'Used/shop-soiled/second-hand'.

When customers pick up on the damage, try to bamboozle them with a story.

It's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Oct 2020)

Saluki said:


> Have a look at moustache bikes.
> 
> lovely dealer in Yattendon, near Reading. Worth the trip.


Long way from the Ops location of Aberdeenshire. Might be a case ordering one to be delivered, but certainly that bike is £2999 seemingly everywhere.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Oct 2020)

Saluki said:


> Have a look at moustache bikes.
> 
> lovely dealer in Yattendon, near Reading. Worth the trip.


They look lovely


----------



## Slick (4 Oct 2020)

This is still a bit away, but it's where I go when I want knowledge and service from a top bloke.

The wee test ride to Loch Lomond also helps make the trip. 

https://www.love-ebikes.co.uk/


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Oct 2020)

The Whyte Hoxton has the Fazua Evation crank drive motor.

There has been lots of problems with that motor, so I'm not surprised there are bikes knocking about with a warranty history.

If you still want one, Boardman offer a bike with the same motor for a little over £2k, which makes Fazua bikes from the likes of Whyte look very expensive.

https://whyte.bike/products/hoxton

https://www.boardmanbikes.com/gb_en/products/2325-hyb-8.9e.html


----------



## Mrs M (5 Oct 2020)

Well wee update.
I left a truthful review regarding what happened at this shop then left a message on their site.
Had a email back from the deputy manager (lad from yesterday) apologising and explaining the “mix up”.
Bike is now labelled as ex demo and price down to £2199, (still too much IMO).
Anyway feel better if this stops any other person going in and buying this bike without any idea of it’s history. 
Called a small local (not to us) shop where Mr M got his Cube in 2011.
Superb service, discussed his requirements, (can’t get an E road bike to fit). So looking at a Cube Reaction hybrid, stock should be in some time this month. They are putting aside the 15 inch for him, will give us a call, he can go in and try it out and if he likes it buy it there and then.
Lady I spoke to gave us a price, I pointed out it was £100 less than stated on the Cube website.
She said we would get it at the price she stated and said was happy to send an email confirming the cheaper price, which she did.


----------



## RichardB (5 Oct 2020)

That's more like it!


----------



## Saluki (5 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> They look lovely


They are. I suspect that there is a moustache dealer nearer you. I hadn’t realised that you were in Aberdeen.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Oct 2020)

There’s some a wee day trip away 
Definitely a brand to consider for future bikes


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2020)

Mr M got his new e bike today 
Took “Duke” for a mini test run this afternoon, said he zoomed up the hill behind the golf course where he usually gets off to push, now charging for tomorrow.
Needs a wee bit more off the seat post but seems a good fit for him otherwise.
More excellent customer service from Geri at Banchory Cycles, mudguards supplied and fitted at no extra cost and bike delivered to our home today 
Happy to see hubby on his first new bike since 2011, sadly sold my Felt road bike to make some space but she’s gone to a good home.


----------



## Slick (24 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Mr M got his new e bike today
> Took “Duke” for a mini test run this afternoon, said he zoomed up the hill behind the golf course where he usually gets off to push, now charging for tomorrow.
> Needs a wee bit more off the seat post but seems a good fit for him otherwise.
> More excellent customer service from Geri at Banchory Cycles, mudguards supplied and fitted at no extra cost and bike delivered to our home today
> ...


Looks cracking. 👍


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Mr M got his new e bike today
> Took “Duke” for a mini test run this afternoon, said he zoomed up the hill behind the golf course where he usually gets off to push, now charging for tomorrow.
> Needs a wee bit more off the seat post but seems a good fit for him otherwise.
> More excellent customer service from Geri at Banchory Cycles, mudguards supplied and fitted at no extra cost and bike delivered to our home today
> ...


I got two of these, cracking ebikes for the money and so much enjoyment.


----------



## jags (20 Dec 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Mr M got his new e bike today
> Took “Duke” for a mini test run this afternoon, said he zoomed up the hill behind the golf course where he usually gets off to push, now charging for tomorrow.
> Needs a wee bit more off the seat post but seems a good fit for him otherwise.
> More excellent customer service from Geri at Banchory Cycles, mudguards supplied and fitted at no extra cost and bike delivered to our home today
> ...


thats a beauty enjoy every pedal stroke keep her clean.


----------

